# What about your US DL when you move to a foreign country?



## francoase (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello,
I have been summoned to report for jury duty and since I am leaving the country for good, I called the Court. The clerk said that I need to change the address on my CDL otherwise I will keep receiving notices to report for jury duty. So I call the CA DMV. The rep said that I cannot keep my DL and that I will have to drive with my foreign one when I come back to visit. She said I need to fill out form DMV 14. Then she hun… I mean we were disconnected. Form DMV 14 is not meant for foreign countries because it offers two boxes for “State”. The word “France” won’t fit in them.
Questions:
- Do I have to surrender my CDL? I don’t wanna…  And it’s prettier than my French one.  I think I’m going to lose it.
- Is there such a thing as a CDL without an address?
- What do I do with a form designed for US states only?
Input welcome. Thank you very much in advance.
Regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

francoase said:


> Hello,
> I have been summoned to report for jury duty and since I am leaving the country for good, I called the Court. The clerk said that I need to change the address on my CDL otherwise I will keep receiving notices to report for jury duty. So I call the CA DMV. The rep said that I cannot keep my DL and that I will have to drive with my foreign one when I come back to visit. She said I need to fill out form DMV 14. Then she hun… I mean we were disconnected. Form DMV 14 is not meant for foreign countries because it offers two boxes for “State”. The word “France” won’t fit in them.
> Questions:
> - Do I have to surrender my CDL? I don’t wanna…  And it’s prettier than my French one.  I think I’m going to lose it.
> ...


Most foreign countries will allow you to drive on your US license for a period of time. For example, I am living in the Philippines and have been here many years. Here a person can drive on any US license for a period of 30 days from date of entry into the country before needing to get a Philippine License.
There is no reason to give up or turn in your US - California license before you leave there.
I would however call or email the French embassy closest to you to see what laws cover you driving in France with your license to play it safe.


Best of luck


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the clerk may have been reacting to what they felt was a "creative" excuse regarding jury duty. You do not need to "turn in" your California driving license when you move out of state or out of the country. As JetLag says, you are allowed to drive in France on a US (or other foreign) license for up to a year. But, as California is not an exchange state, you will have to go through the regular driver testing program in order to obtain a French license (by the end of your first year in France).

On return to California for visits you drive on your French license like any other tourist. As far as jury duty is concerned, I would send a letter to the office, giving the date of your move to explain your unavailability for jury duty. (You're free to tell them that you are simply moving "out of state" without further detail). 

Your California license remains valid until its expiration date, but you will not be able to renew it once you live outside the state. Since it is not exchangeable for a French license, you'll be able to keep it as a "souvenir" if you like.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

My question do you hold a CDL or a DL? Either one is tied to your residence in CA.

The court system uses DL information to select potential jurors. Your summons includes information on how to request to be released. Generally a form letter.


----------

